# Online - RPGtonight beginner's games



## The Hound (Nov 18, 2009)

RPGtonight (an online virtual tabletop) is hosting beginner's games on most Saturday nights from 8PM EST to (?).  These sessions use D&D 4e are designed mainly for people who are new to tabletop roleplaying, but we do let people in who are just new to 4e. Players must generate characters and get them approved before the game. People are there to help with character generation.  For more information see the main page here: RPGtonight and the message board threads referenced on the main page.  Post there if interested.
RPGtonight works in your browser; you don't have to buy or download anything.


----------

